# Heineken High Performance Dinghy Open, 11/12 Oct



## Bowgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Wondering how many are interested, or are already registered, for the American Yacht Club hosted "*Heineken High Performance Dinghy Open*" which is being held Sat Oct 11 and Sun Oct 12 at AYC in Rye, NY?

It's open to ALL performance dinghies with a Portsmouth rating of 87 or better.

So far it's roughly:
Class	Total
5o5	~ 15
A-Cat	~ 15
Contender	~ 4
FD	~ 3
Fireball	~ 4
I-14	~ 2
IC	~ 10
K6	~ 10
Moth	~ 6
Viper 640	~ 3

With more registering on the actual day of the event, and a few 49ers are also making noises about showing up.

NOR and Registration forms can be found at the AYC website (American Yacht Club) since I can't figure out how to upload PDFs.

SIs will be handed out on Saturday morning of the Regatta.


----------



## Bowgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

*You know you wanna!*

16 - A-Cats
11 - 5o5s
10 - K6s (it's their Nationals)
8 - ICs
6 - Moths
4 - Each of Contenders, Fireballs & Vipers
3 - FD
2 - I-14 (c'mon there are more of these out there!)

We've got competitors coming in to Rye, NY from Canada (Ottawa & Toronto areas), Florida and California.

What's keeping the rest of you from registering ???

http://www.hpdo.org

Registration & NOR at American Yacht Club.


----------



## Bowgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

*Start planning to attend in 2009!*

So here's what you missed - Class & # of boats

A-Cat 22 
K6 15
5o5 12
Viper 640 8
IC 8
Moth 6
Fireball 5
Contender 4
FD 3
I-14 3
Tempest 1

for a total of *87 boats*.

Thanks to AYC, the participants, and all who made this wonderful event possible ... and not to forget our Sponsors: HEINEKEN, Ronstan, APS, and TriBeach Holdings.


----------



## Bowgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results 2008 Heineken HPDO*

Results can be found at

sailregattas.com/crac/uploads/results/2008__Catamaran_High_Point_Championship-2008/HPDO%202008.htm

Just prefix with those 3 w's

If you weren't there, you missed an AWESOME event (if I do say so myself)


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

sound great, thanks for sharing. how did you do?


----------



## Bowgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Alas I/we didn't race this year.

But these guys did and had a great time. (best I could capture from shore)


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice shots.


----------



## thedinghysailor (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks like an awesome event. I'll put it on my calendar for next year.


----------



## Bowgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

*October 10/11 2009* - Definitely not to be missed.

Look forward to seeing you there, thedinghysailor!


----------

